# Dermotologist in Cairo



## ygado (Jul 5, 2012)

Hi. I'm looking for someone exceptionally competent. 
Thanks
Yasmine


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

ygado said:


> Hi. I'm looking for someone exceptionally competent.
> Thanks
> Yasmine


I will do a bit of research ....... be right back . . . .


----------



## sdmcnabb (Apr 25, 2011)

Try Dr Sherubine at Capital Clinic, 20 Syria Street in Mohandiseen


----------

